# FDA 2013 Food Code......



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 14, 2013)

The FDA 2013 Food Code is out, finally.........

http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/RetailFoodProtection/FoodCode/ucm374275.htm


~Martin


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Martin.  Thanks for the heads up.  Food safety is number one when cooking for anyone but especially when cooking for loved ones.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Martin....Any major changes?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't found the time to read it yet....maybe this weekend.
I do know that there are some changes relative to sous vide and the like.



~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2013)

I just read the summary of changes so far but it seems like there were only small changes to the food safety info...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like well over 100 clarifications, additions and changes to me.


~Martin


----------

